# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.3.0 released:

## mohamed73

*Added S6802 "Galaxy Ace Duos" support
Added I827 "Galaxy Appeal" support* (world's first)*      Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version!   The latest NsPro version is available for download:
-on NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-on NsPro support area*

----------

